# Clothing



## Se7eN (26 Sep 2002)

Has anyone else had problems with clothing stores on bases? the reason i ask is because i went to draw my gortex kit and they flat out refused items to me eventhough others i went on course with were issued it.


----------



## Korus (26 Sep 2002)

Technically you‘re not supposed to get any of the nice kit (i.e. goretex) until you‘re done your QL3s... That‘s probably why.

(Heck, I was having trouble getting a darn cornflake from the clothing stores!)

BTW, are you with the LERs now?


----------



## Se7eN (27 Sep 2002)

Actually I am done my 3‘s, and ya right now i am with the LER


----------



## combat_medic (27 Sep 2002)

I used to be in the LER when I joined, and the people at supply were a bunch of @ssholes to mewhen I went to get my DEU after my courses. Luckily I knew a lot of the stuff I needed, because they tried to short me on a dozen things, and yet still expected me to sign for them. 

Heck, when I first got kitted out in Edmonton, they missed a bush cap, ALL my combat shirts, a bayonet frog and KFS carrier, some rucksack straps, helmet netting, among other little things. I had to get all of these issued when I was in Wainwright on course. The supply people in Edmonton are crappy, but luckily I don‘t have to deal with them anymore.


----------



## Korus (27 Sep 2002)

Some aren‘t so bad.. When I went to get my DEUs, the Cpl was very helpful, and I got some other kit I was deficient too.. It really depends who‘s helping you and who‘s in a bad mood..   

I‘m at the same armouries as you, Se7en..


----------



## Zoomie (28 Sep 2002)

The thing you have to realize about these clothing stores REMFs is that 50% of the time they have no clue as to what makes up a "RUCKSACK COMPLETE" or WEBBING.  They just throw things at you and hope that you sign on the dotted line.  Many a time, I have had to ask for certain straps or clips that were vital to that particular piece of equipment.  In the end, it is your a$$ on the line, remember the old adage "ONE MAN, ONE KIT"....


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Oct 2002)

Im assuming most of the people in this area are combat arms or closely associated with it (medic for example).  What you should take into consideration is that the combat arms is very small and theres tons and tons of other trades with tons and tons of other items and pieces of kit. Im doing a little work in trenton and i tried in vain to get my wet weather boots replaced and the amount of kit they had for "airforce" guys was incredable. Tinkering around on the supply systems computer for ordering things i found probably 10 score the amount of items i thought there was in the system.

Of course theres no excuse for some of their attitudes. I‘ve had supply techs tell me i don‘t need a second set of goretex socks (i had 2 issued and she took them on me when i tried to get a larger pair in exchance) and there was no requirement for me to have a second webbing buckle "in case mine broke in the field". They have no idea what i need or dont need in my trade and i can only imagine the chaos that would come about if an infantry soldier tried telling them how to do their job.


----------



## combat_medic (3 Oct 2002)

I have a hard time believing that a QL5 qualified supply tech working on an Army ONLY base (ie Edmonton) doesn‘t know what consists of "rucksack complete" These people do 6-month long courses to learn this stuff. Also, the combat arms have by far more people than any CSS trade, so this kind of kit out is not easily excusable.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2002)

Ah well if it is an army only base then theres no excuse for not knowing what a ruckstrap is.

I do however still think there is way more combat support and combat service support personal then combat arms.  Supply techs, sailors, aircrew, pilots  & clerks etc.  compared to the few infantry, 2 armored and ?? artillery regiments (reg force anyways)


----------



## combat_medic (3 Oct 2002)

I was talking army (I have little to no naval or air force experience to draw from), and I think that there‘s still more numbers in the combat arms. If you look at infantry alone, 3 units x 3 battalions each x 1000 pers. alone makes up 9000 reg force infantry troops, give or take. I doubt CSS can keep up to that.


----------



## Brad Sallows (3 Oct 2002)

"Take".  A battalion establishment is less than 1000 and none are near full strength except when deployed (and to do that, we rob Peter for Paul).  Consider the following from an Infantry Journal article (Vol 34 - over two years ago) with reference to a company:

"On paper, we have 88 soldiers, all ranks. A total of 15 are attached out on course or task outside the unit, including nine soldiers of master-corporal rank or higher. With personnel on light duties, our two platoons have been reduced to no more than 22 soldiers. (we have only two platoons, as any attempt to field three would be laughable)."


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (4 Oct 2002)

I have had similiar problems with supply as those posted above. It really did depend what kind of mood the person working was in or if they thought you needed it. It has gotten better, my unit is supposed to be issued our CADPAT on Oct 10th we‘ll see how that goes.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Oct 2002)

When i reported to 3rcr for roto 8, the platoon we agumented had 9 soldiers in it initially.


----------



## portcullisguy (8 Oct 2002)

9 soldiers?!?

We have that many 48 Highrs RECRUITS on basic course running at present, and a total of 10 in our section.

There are 45 infantry recruits in my training platoon, and another 40 or so in the armour "troop" on this same basic course.

I think part of the problem was that funding ran out this summer, I am told, and some of these recruits are hold-overs from the abandoned summer course.


----------



## Se7eN (8 Oct 2002)

Well I finally got my goretex, now just have to wait for the CADPAT mmmm...


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2002)

You‘ll be happy to notice the goretex and cad pat do not match one bit.

Re; combat arms having more people then CS and CSS.
In bosnia we have some 1500 soldiers there?
Of that i think under 500 of them are combat arms. Maybe 500 and some change and thats without airforce (mostly) and navy.


----------



## scm77 (11 Nov 2003)

If you don‘t get the gortex kit what do you get?  Whats so good about the gortex?


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2003)

> If you don‘t get the gortex kit what do you get?


Wet.


----------



## Gibson (12 Nov 2003)

lol @ Danjanou

I was issued all the regular stuff at Clothing Stores.  Shattering my dreams of CADPAT and Gortex.  Doesn‘t help that everyone who has it brags to me about how it‘s a great piece of kit.

I had trouble with the Clothing Stores because they forgot quite a few things that I needed.  I had broken strap buckles for my ruck too.


----------



## meni0n (12 Nov 2003)

Don‘t worry you don‘t really need that strap. Everyone removes it it just gets in the way. We didn‘t get issued any bush caps either here in Montreal and we were going on a summer basic in shilo so it was kind of hot with a beret. I need to go exchange my helmet and a pair of combat pants it would be interesting how that will go.


----------

